# Verbindung über MPI mit OPC auf S7-300?



## obviate (12 September 2008)

Hallo,

ich habe mal eine kleine Frage bzgl. OPC: Ist es möglich mit dem SimaticNet OPC Server eine Verbindung über das MPI-Interface zur Simatic S7-300 aufzubauen ohne zusätzliche Kommunikationsprozessoren (die z.B. CP5611)?
Wenn ja, wie wird die entsprechende PC-Station bei der Projektierung konfiguriert?

Vielen Dank für eure Antworten!


----------



## Question_mark (12 September 2008)

*Cp5611*

Hallo,



			
				obviate schrieb:
			
		

> ohne zusätzliche Kommunikationsprozessoren (die z.B. CP5611)?



Ohne zusätzlichen Kommunikationsprozessor im PC wie z.B. CP5611 kenne ich keinen Weg, diese Verbindung aufzubauen.

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## Rainer Hönle (12 September 2008)

Über was soll denn kommuniziert werden? Welche PC-Hardware ist denn im Einsatz als Verbindung zur MPI-Schnittstelle?


----------



## obviate (15 September 2008)

...kommuniziert wird über die RS232-Schnittstelle mithilfe des Siemens SIMATIC S7 PC Adapter


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (15 September 2008)

obviate schrieb:


> ...kommuniziert wird über die RS232-Schnittstelle mithilfe des Siemens SIMATIC S7 PC Adapter


 
Der PC Adapter ist ja auch so eine Art Kommunikations-Prozessor.
Für einen (langsamen) Zugriff auf die SPS-Daten ist er ausreichend.


----------



## OHGN (15 September 2008)

obviate schrieb:


> ...kommuniziert wird über die RS232-Schnittstelle mithilfe des Siemens SIMATIC S7 PC Adapter


Meines Wissens nach kommuniziert der SimaticNet OPC Server nicht so ohne Weiteres mit den COM-Port PC-Adaptern, weil sich die entsprechende Hardware in die PC-Station nicht einfach integrieren lässt.
Ich stand vor einigen Jahren mal vor dem gleichen Problem und habe mich letztendlich für einen CP5611 entschieden weil es mit dem PC-Adapter einfach nicht hinzukriegen war.:-(


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (15 September 2008)

OHGN schrieb:


> Meines Wissens nach kommuniziert der SimaticNet OPC Server nicht so ohne Weiteres mit den COM-Port PC-Adaptern, weil sich die entsprechende Hardware in die PC-Station nicht einfach integrieren lässt.
> Ich stand vor einigen Jahren mal vor dem gleichen Problem und habe mich letztendlich für einen CP5611 entschieden weil es mit dem PC-Adapter einfach nicht hinzukriegen war.:-(



Hallo,

ich bin bis jetzt der Meinung, dass der Simatic Net OPC Server auch
über den PC-Adapter kommuniziert, wenn am betreffenden PC der
Simatic-Manager (und damit die entsprechenden Treiber) installiert 
ist - aber ganz sicher bin ich mir nicht - jedoch lernfähig


----------



## OHGN (15 September 2008)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich bin bis jetzt der Meinung, dass der Simatic Net OPC Server auch
> über den PC-Adapter kommuniziert, wenn am betreffenden PC der
> ...


Das Problem ist die Konfiguration der PC-Station auf dem VISU-PC.
Dort muß die Schnittstelle, über die der OPC-Server mit der "Außenwelt" kommunizieren soll, ähnlich der Hardwarekonfiguration bei der SPS, geladen werden.
Im Hardwarekatalog des Konfigurationsmanagers befindet sich aber leider der PC-Adapter nicht und es ist mir auch nicht bekannt dass es da was zum nachladen gibt.
Daran bin ich damals gescheitert und habe mich für einen CP5611 entschieden, womit die Anbindung dann auch kein Problem darstellte.


----------



## JesperMP (15 September 2008)

Ich kann nur bestätigen dass der PC Adapter nicht in verbindung mit Simatic Net verwendet werden kann.

Dazu kommt das die CP5611 und CP5621 Karten nur ein bisschen teurer als der PC adapter, aber wesentlich besser sind.

Kepware (und andere) haben OPC Server die mit der PC adapter funktioniert.


----------

